# Florida über Weihnachten und Sylvester



## Mark_HH (19. August 2013)

Moin zusammen...

ich werde mit meiner Familie nach Florida fliegen, um dort Weihnachten und Sylvester zu verbringen. Wir werden uns über Weihnachten auf den Keys rumtreiben und Sylvester in Miami - South Beach feiern.

Die Flüge sind bereits gebucht... am 17.12. sind wir gegen 14:00 in Miami - wir werden dann den Mietwagen übernehmen und direkt auf die Keys fahren... Wir haben mehrere Unterkünfte zur Auswahl - unser aktueller Favorit ist ein Houseboat an der Bayside von Key Largo. Das Hausboot liegt fest in einer kleinen marina und bekommt sehr gute Bewertungen. Wir werden für den gesamten Zeitraum ein Boot zum fischen mieten. Ich möchte sowohl Backcountry als auch an den Brücken, Riffs und im Ocean (nearshore) fischen. 

Ist Key Largo Bayside der richtige "place to stay" im Dezember? Was für ein Boot würdet ihr mieten um alles abzudecken? Sowas: 22´Angler Grand Bay oder ist was größeres besser für den Ocean? Kann ich mit den 25 Fuß Booten auch Backcountry fischen? Ich kann das Boot direkt an das Houseboat legen... Habt Ihr eine Idee wie lange man mit dem Boot von der Florida Bay ins Meer braucht? Gibt es da noch Durchfahrten/ Kanäle außer Grouper Creek/ Dusenburg Creek oder Tavernier Creek?

Bestimmt hat der eine oder andere Florida Spezialist einen guten Tipp auf Lager... dank der vielen Threads ist die Tacklefrage bereits geklärt...

Fürs leichte Trolling werde ich mir zwei Ruten leihen - alles andere nehme ich mit:

Illex Ashura Pepper s 210 ml + Stella 2500 FE (Backcountry ultralight, Köderfische)
Illex Ashura Pepper s 240 m + Stella 3000 FE (Snook, Trout, Redfish, Shrimp)
Illex Deliverance s 270 mh + Stella 4000 SW (Snook, Trout, Redfish, Permit, Bonefish, Livebait)
Illex Deliverance s 220 xh + Stella 5000 SW (Snapper, Grouper, Baracuda, Livebait)
Illex Ashura Waifeu 250 h + Stella 8000 SW (Große Grouper, Tarpon, Wracks und Brücken)

Solltet ihr dazu noch Anmerkungen haben, bin ich für jede Idee dankbar.... Villeicht habt ihr ja auch eine Empfehlung für einen Guide, der sowohl Backcountry als auch Ocean drauf hat?! 

Am 30.12. fahren wir nach Miami... Hotel in South Beach ist bereits gebucht. Ich würde gerne einen Abend (Nightfishing) mit einem Guide unter den Brücken von Miami auf Tarpon fischen... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Könnt ihr einen Guide empfehlen? Habt ihr sonst noch "anglerische" Ideen für Miami?

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback und wünsche eine schönen Tag!!!!!!

Grüße

Markus


----------



## mlkzander (24. August 2013)

*AW: Florida über Weihnachten und Sylvester*

wollten wir auch, zur selben zeit, jedoch ist nicht gerade die beste angelsaison obwohl das aber auf den zielfisch ankommt

ein m.M. nach guter guide für in und offshore ist u.a. dieser hier

http://www.angelninflorida.com/


----------



## Sockeye (24. August 2013)

*AW: Florida über Weihnachten und Sylvester*

Das 22 ft Boot reicht fuer wenig Wind die Riffkante zu erreichen. Wird es ein wenig rauher, wuerde ich damit nicht mehr raus. Aber die Boote im 30-35ft Bereich werden dann eklig teuer.

Fuer die Flats im Backcountrybereich ist es wenig geeignet da wuerde ich mir fuer ein paar Tage so ein kleines Skiff mit E-Motor mieten um auf die Reds oder Seatrout auf feuchtem Seegras zu aergern.

Aber ich hatte auch ein 22er auf Marathon, damit kann man fast alles machen.. (nur nix richtig |supergri) Es ist hald das beste Preis/Leistungsverhaeltnis

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tortugaf (25. August 2013)

*AW: Florida über Weihnachten und Sylvester*

Tarpon im Winter ? 

Ich weiss nicht, wie es dort aussieht, aber in Tampico in Mexico, das liegt am Golf von Mexico gegenüber von Florida, nur etwas südlicher, geht nichts um diese Jahreszeit mit grossen Tarpun´s. Die kommen erst in Sommer, wenn das Wasser wärmer ist.
Frag mal einen Guide, der weiss das natürlich genau.

G. Frank


----------

